# Blond BMW



## monty (Sep 11, 2005)

The pretty blond haired lass knew she was in trouble when her almost new BMW spluttered to a stop. But being the resourceful person she was she called for a tow on her cell phone and also for a ride to work. The tow truck driver and her ride to work arrived at the same time and the tow truck driver advised her to pick up her car at the local BMW dealer after work.
    After work the Blond's friend dropped her off at the BMW dealer. As she waited to pay her bill the head mechanic walked by. Recognizing him she asked, " What was wrong with my car?"
    "Not much", he replied. "Just crap in the carburetor".
    "And how often do I have to do that?". she asked.

 :shock:  :roll:


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 12, 2005)

Srmonty,
     Reminds me of two things .... one of another joke that I can't tell here and the other of my sister. 

      Well done!

Bill


----------

